# 26rs



## kittybuddy (Apr 29, 2005)

I picked up a 2002 26RS for 12,500 and it looks new everything on it works just fine. My wife and started looking at tt 2-3 weeks ago the one we really liked was the Holliday Rambler savoy we were almost ready to sign the paper work when I told the wife I wanted to look up specs on my truck.Holliday Rambler was 2000 pounds too heavy for me, amazing the dealer kept telling me I could pull it.The wife was really disapointed, then I found the Outback's online, my wife loved them we were going to buy a new one when we found a 26rs in the local newspaper. We went and looked at it and bought it. I love this TT.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Congradulations, Welcome and Good Luck action


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

kittybuddy,

Congrats on the 26RS. I've got one, too. It's a nice TT.

Have a great summer.

Mark


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Its hard to believe that a dealer would say anything just to make money ...


----------



## kevman (Mar 5, 2005)

Good thing you listened to your instincts and checked out that towing capacity. I bought a 2002 25rss used a couple of months ago out of the local paper and I have been very pleased. The people used it alot, but it still looks brand new.

Good luck camping.

Kevin


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats kittbuddy on the 26 RS and Enjoy!!
We love ours








Don


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

It's a great floor plan, especially if you have alot of kids.

Congrats & Enjoy


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Congrads and welcome...

Let the fun begain,

Gary


----------



## Mtn.Mike (May 3, 2005)

Welcome to the world of 26RS owners. Good luck with the trailer. action Mike


----------



## camp4fun (Apr 2, 2005)

Sound like you got a great deal!

We looked around and couldn't find a used one in our area (guess there aren't too many people wanting to let thiers go). We knew we wanted the Outback so we bit the bullet and bought a new one. 
Congratulations on your purchase!
Keep us posted.

Lorrie


----------



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

Congtatulations on the 26RS. We really enjoy ours.
The bunk room makes a great place to watch movies on rainy days or at night - just prop up on a bunk, and pass around the popcorn!
Fred


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Good luck with the new Outback. The ONLY reason we sold ours was on the road you lose the table and sofa so it was hard to pull over for a quick meal. Ok we also loved the new 27rsds. The kids beg to differ and are going to miss the bunks. The test will be this weekend let the fighting begin. Just be carefull of the little ones in the top bunks they like to fall out at night. Its a great trailer you will love it good luck.

John


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

hi kittybuddy action

welcome to outbackers









congrats on the new(used) trailer









now the fun begins









darrel


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

This will be our 4th summer with our 26RS- we love it! The girl's can bring friends and we can close the doors to the bunkroom when they get too wild.









Have fun!

-Matt


----------



## kittybuddy (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks for all the responses. I am planning a overnight trip to Indiana Beach in two weeks and after that the trips will keep getting longer, YEHA!!!!


----------



## zah414 (Apr 26, 2005)

Does that mean you're a Hoosier? 
We got our 28bhs at Walnut Ridge in Newcastle.
Heard Indiana Beach has a decent campground, tempted to try that too.
Already booked Holiday World for the summer, that's what prompted us to get a TT in the first place... 2 nights at Santa's Lodge, and we were ready to camp on our own!!









I'd love to hear about Indiana Beach, hope the weather stays warm!

L and the Rs
2005 28BHS
2000 Chevy Suburban


----------



## kittybuddy (Apr 29, 2005)

Indiana Beach is nice,there is enough to do for everyone.They have rides for the little kids,boat rides for the adults. We enjoy the Jellystone Park the most but both are nice. We also enjoy going to the Drive-in they have in town. I almost forgot to answer your first question I am from Ill I have family in Ind I also lived there a time or two.


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

Congrats









Great Choice









Now Go Camp









Jim


----------

